# Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!



## Matchking (16. September 2006)

Tach Petris!!!

Habe letztens erfahren,dass Nahe meinem zu Hause "Lamspringe"
ich super Chancen habe mit der Fliegenrute Äschen zu überlisten.
Und zwar in der Leine bei Freden sowie Flussauf- und abwärts.
Habe mich letztens mit dem Gewässerwart des Fredener Angelvereins unterhalten.Dieser bestätigte mir auch,dass die Leine ein super Äschenfluss ist, obwohl vom Vereein selber nie welche besetzt wurden.
Hat jemand an er Leine schonmal geangelt und kann mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich gute Äschen überlisten kann und was für ein Fliegenmuster ich in dieser Jahresszeit wählen sollte???
Bin Dankbar für jede Antwort.

MfG Sören


----------



## Pike`nFly (17. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hi Matchking

würde dir empfehlen wenn kein steigen der Fische auszumachen ist würde ich mein glück mit Goldkopfnymphen, diese aber nicht zu groß so 14,16 ungefähr, probieren! Farbe braun/schwarz

Ist dagegen eine Öberflächenaktivität der Äschen zu erkennen würde ich ne 16 Red Tag fischen wenn dann nichts geht 18 oder sogar 20 CDC  mit verschieden Kopffarben Gelb und Rot bevorzugt! 

Kleine Frage wo liegt den die Leine suche nämlich noch nen Fluss mit nem guten Äschenbestand??? (PN)
Mfg Tobias


----------



## Matchking (17. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hi!!!

Die Leine entspringt bei Leinefelde-Worbis im thüringischen Eichsfeld und fließt zunächst westwärts unter anderen über Heiligenstadt und Arenshausen nach Niedersachsen und darin in überwiegend nördlicher Richtung über Friedland, Göttingen, Northeim, Alfeld, Gronau (Leine) und Laatzen nach Hannover. Weiter in nördliche Richtungen fließt die Leine über Neustadt nach Schwarmstedt, wo sie etwas nördlich des Ortsteils Bothmer in die Aller mündet.
-Das habe ich jetzt bei Wikipedia rausgefunden.
Wusste auch nicht wo sie entspringt usw.
Wusste nur das sie aus der südlichen Richtung kommt und über Umwege in die Weser fließt oder so!
Ich will evtl. mal in 2 Wochen antesten was da am Fluss geht.
Aber wenn du die Leine nicht kennst,kann ich sie dir noch mal kurz von der optischen Seite her beschreiben.
Zumindest hier bei uns ist sie zwischen 12 und 25...30 meter breit,schätzungsweise bis 5 meter tief aber auch flache passagen und sandbänke.
Die Fließgeschwindigkeit liegt im durchschnitt bei etwa 1m/sec
Es sind viele Wehre, Kühlwassereinleitungen von Betrieben vorhanden.Die Leine soll außer Äschen auch einen guten Bestand an Bachforellen, >Kleinfisch,Karpfen haben.
In den Langsamen Passagen sollen auch gute Hechtplätze sein
Vereintzelt werden auch Welse und Barben gefangen.

MfG Sören


----------



## Flala - Flifi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Moin!
Meine ersten Gehversuche im Fliegenfischen habe ich gemacht, als ich noch im Angelsportverein Hannover war. Dort habe ich mir in der Leine mit der Trockenfliege meine Köderfische fürs Zanderangeln geholt.    Das waren natürlich keine Salmoniden, sondern Ukelei uns Hasel.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Pike`nFly (18. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hi Matchking

Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort!:m 

Aber das ist dann leider ein bisjen weit für mich!  

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen mit meinen Antworten auf deine Fragen!?

Viel Erfolg wünscht Tobias:q


----------



## jebe (27. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hallo

Dort will ich es auch mal probieren. In Freden besser unterhalb des Wehres. Die Leine hat dort oben viele Bachflohkrebse und ist sehr sauber. Steigen sieht man Äschen aber seltener, jedenfalls nicht die Guten.

Gruss jebe


----------



## Matchking (27. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hi!

Wann hast du denn vor dein Glück zu versuchen??
Werde morgen oder freitag mal hingucken was das wasser sagt
und mal die strecke abgehen.
wie sieht das denn bei euch in hannover aus mit den äschen in der leine???


----------



## Matchking (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Moin moin!!!

Soooo......
bin also am vergangenen Sa an der Leine bei Freden gewesen.
Und wollte meine erste Äsche überlisten.
Mit der Fliege habe ich mich leider nicht so geschickt angestellt,da ich die Rute ca 2 Jahre nicht mehr in der Hand hatte.
Habe den restlichen Tag nachdem ich mir die Fliege des öfteren beim Rückschwung in der Rutenspitze hängen geblieben ist meine Matsche genommen und mit Made und Teboraupen als Köder mein Glückprobiert.Leider konnte ich nur 5 kleine Bafos welche allerdings eine prächtige Färbung hatten (gold-gelber Bauch, moosgrüner Rücken und knallrote Punkte mit grauen Kreisen) an den Haken bekommen und danach wieder in Ihr Element entlassen.
Leider hatt ich den Tag über auch 2 Aussteiger während des Drills,
wo das eine eine Äsche von etwas über 30 hätte sein können
und das andere eine Regenbogenforelle von gut 40cm war die ich kurz vor der Landung durch das ausschlitzen des Hakens verlohr.
Im großen und ganzen war ich aber trotzdem zufrieden,da so ein Tag am Wasser auch ohne Petriglück was feines ist.


----------



## jebe (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Tja,

bis heute hat es bei mir noch nicht geklappt mit der Leine.
Kommt aber noch.

Evtl. habe ich zwischen den Jahren ein bischen Zeit zum Fischen.

Zur Zeit ist die Küste angesagt.

Gruss jebe


----------



## Flyfisher98 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Wo sind denn sonst gute stellen in der nähe von Hannover , ich bin neuling im Fliegenfischen und würde gerne ein paar Informationen haben rund ums glich Antworten Fliegenfischen an der Leine und evt auch an Forelleneichen , wäre echt super nett !!!!! bitte so schnell wie möglich Antworten


----------



## Harrie (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Hi 
Flyfisher98

Ich kenne die Leine im Raum Hannover nicht sehr gut,aber hier bei uns fängste im Winter ganz gut in flachen Bereichen und unterhalb von Wehren mit Goldkopfnympfen und der Red -Tag Äschen,Bach und Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Moin,



Harrie schrieb:


> Hi
> Flyfisher98
> 
> Ich kenne die Leine im Raum Hannover nicht sehr gut,aber hier bei uns fängste *im Winter* ganz gut in flachen Bereichen und unterhalb von Wehren mit Goldkopfnympfen und der Red -Tag Äschen,*Bach* und Regenbogen*forellen*.


 
Die Laich- bzw. Schonzeiten der Bachforellen sind dir aber bekannt....  #d


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Harrie (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Ja Achim,sind mir bekannt und deshalb wird mit Schohnhaken gefischt.
Du kannst dir nich aussuchen welcher Fisch beißen soll.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*

Moin Harrie,



Harrie schrieb:


> Ja Achim,sind mir bekannt und deshalb wird mit Schohnhaken gefischt.
> Du kannst dir nich aussuchen welcher Fisch beißen soll.


 
Sicher, man kann es nicht ausschließen. Aber man kann die typischen Forellenstandplätze und vor allem die Laichbetten meiden und gezielt auf Äschen fischen. Damit verringert sich das Risiko, eine Bachforelle zu haken.

Außerdem wollte ich nur auf die Schonzeit hinweisen, damit niemand dein Posting mißversteht und nun im Winter gezielt auf Forellen fischt.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Harrie (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Leine!!!*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin Harrie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Achim 
Find ich toll von dir!
Da bei uns die Laichplätze bekannt sind,wird dort natürlich nicht gefischt.
In dehn Laichregionen darfst du erst ab 1.5. fischen und dann auch nur mit Fliege!


----------

